# Self Portrait- Freehand -Ink pen



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't know why, but I drew this last night at three AM.

Not superior I suppose, but It was all with a pen, and I somehow managed to not make any mistakes, so, given how it came out, it made me feel oddly proud, and I thought I'd share it. 

View attachment 8727


----------



## JustRob (Jun 20, 2015)

Back in the 1960s when computer programmes had to be written on coding forms I wrote mine with a fountain pen. It was a good incentive to think about what I was doing and get it right, so I know just what you mean. Those dozens of pages of code without any alterations that worked first time were very reassuring. I heard it said somewhere that Mozart made very few changes to his music scores. You're in good company then.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 20, 2015)

I like it, especially the connection with a bird.  Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 20, 2015)

Multi-talented Crowley! You can write fabulous poetry, you can draw skillfully.. but can you dance??? lol.. Love the detail and the originality of this... Thank you for sharing .. Peace always... ju


----------



## PiP (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow, Crow! I'd be over the moon if I'd drawn that


----------



## TKent (Jun 20, 2015)

That is TOO COOL!


----------



## escorial (Jun 20, 2015)

liked that


----------



## musichal (Jun 20, 2015)

I can draw stick men who really look like stick men, or maybe flowers.  Pen and Ink?  Pretty cool, Crow.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 20, 2015)

That's stunning Crowl, seriously. I am not entirely comfortable signing my *name* in ink because I'll screw it up. That's outstanding work, and proving that you're a really skilled artist. I love it!


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Jun 21, 2015)

Technically I cannot dance. I don't know any coordinated dances or steps whatsoever. I doubt I ever will.

But, I've freestyled it when music has been DJ'ed, and I was told I wasn't half bad. Hahah. 

But, more on topic, thank you all so much! <3 

Maybe all draw more often late at night.


----------

